# Tortwil in Feste Guruth und Aughaire



## Wombel (19. November 2007)

Hallo trage ja grade die Quests ein von Angmar, da hab ich nen NPC Namens Tortwil in Aughaire dieser ist aber schon in Feste Guruth eingetragen. Was nu?

Ist wer in der Nähe und kann das mal nach sehen?


----------



## Dargrimm (23. November 2007)

Wombel schrieb:


> Hallo trage ja grade die Quests ein von Angmar, da hab ich nen NPC Namens Tortwil in Aughaire dieser ist aber schon in Feste Guruth eingetragen. Was nu?
> 
> Ist wer in der Nähe und kann das mal nach sehen?



Huhu, 
ich schaus mir Morgen an, danke für den Hinweis.

grüße

FloZwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

